# Who prefers ssbbw's with atleast underwear on to being naked?



## bbw_lover_86 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok don't get me wrong, I love a naked ssbbw but what I mean is.... On so many pay sites I see these ssbbw's who are porn stars! Type in young ssbbw in google and your bombarded with these women giving blow jobs or getting there private parts out! 

The reason I'm saying this is because I'd love to see more sites like plump princess's site, where she's always covered but she looks so totally gorgeous that there is no need to get naked!

I hope this makes since and I hold nothing against fa's who like the above. I just wanted to know if anyone else understands and feels the same way as me 

one more thing! I was to shout out that I love plump princess and ssbbw Jennie  two of my favourite gals!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 5, 2009)

The "tantalizing" effect of retaining some clothing, showing just enough to tempt but not giving everything away, is very powerful... not just in BBW porn, but with all types of people. Things like light shining through a sundress and giving an outline of a woman's shape can be much more erotic than a full-spread view of someone's crotch. It forces the imagination to take over and fill in the blanks, and really, the mind is the most powerful erogenous zone for just about everyone  I'm a fan of hardcore too, but I definitely get the effect you're describing... it's not just you!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 5, 2009)

As far as content goes: I agree wholeheartedly and that goes for any size woman for me.


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 7, 2009)

bbw_lover_86 said:


> Ok don't get me wrong, I love a naked ssbbw but what I mean is.... On so many pay sites I see these ssbbw's who are porn stars! Type in young ssbbw in google and your bombarded with these women giving blow jobs or getting there private parts out!
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because I'd love to see more sites like plump princess's site, where she's always covered but she looks so totally gorgeous that there is no need to get naked!
> 
> ...



Also known as SOFTcore.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 7, 2009)

What about uncovered but no visible naughty bits (and no, nipples are not naughty, but the whole "breasts so big they hide the nipples" trick is VERY sexy)? Naked but not pornographic, shall we say?

My favorite.


----------



## Mini (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude, if the girl's even THERE I'm basically sold.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 7, 2009)

In real life I prefer my SSBBWs to be consensually and completely nekkid.

For the purposes of pics, paysites, and whatnot, I prefer that the models be somewhat clothed.


----------



## musicman (Sep 7, 2009)

Without revealing my preferences here for all to read on the open Intarwebs, I just want to point out that a wonderful thing about a fat woman is that clothing can really change the shape of her body, i.e. by supporting certain parts or rounding out other parts. So there can be a delightful difference between clothed and naked. You don't see this very much with skinny women. Playboy models look the same whether naked or in a swimsuit.


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Sep 7, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> In real life I prefer my SSBBWs to be consensually and completely nekkid.
> 
> For the purposes of pics, paysites, and whatnot, I prefer that the models be somewhat clothed.



I totally agree with you there! And I'm glad a lot of people feel the same way as me 

Thanks for the replies


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Sep 7, 2009)

I Love Looking at Naked SSBBW's


----------



## FAinPA (Sep 7, 2009)

what musicman said

and to add that lingerie on bbw/ssbbw is exhilarating; though I understand that larger sizes of certain articles of lingerie are just impossible to find and not durable at all, moreover that many bbw/ssbbw find a lot of lingerie and corset type garments uncomfortable and annoying. As an FA who loves lingerie and corsets on bbw, a big thank you to the larger ladies who bear with the irritating aspects of lingerie to look uber-sexy.

I just hope that you all feel as good inside when looking that sexy as we FAs do when looking at you when you're that sexy (that hopefully makes sense  )


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2009)

Teleute said:


> The "tantalizing" effect of retaining some clothing, showing just enough to tempt but not giving everything away, is very powerful... snipped....really, the mind is the most powerful erogenous zone for just about everyone  ...sniupped....



The mind really is the most powerful erogenous zone.
Your Rep is in the mail.:bow:


*((#%@!!!, I can't Rep her yet, someone please
Rep her for me.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 9, 2009)

Um, Weight Board anyone?


----------



## JaytheFA (Sep 9, 2009)

Lingerie....big fan!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Sep 9, 2009)

Lingerie on any BBW or SSBBW is absolutely delicious! And if you ever checked out Supathickmami she wears lingerie in most of her photos and she looks so smokinly sultry!!!!


----------



## cc_2k2 (Sep 10, 2009)

I like the effect a belly apron has on hiding a woman's goodies...who needs underwear for that?

Though, what I wish models would do in their photos more is hold one of their articles of underwear outstretched in front of the camera. Particularly if it's an SSBBW pear. They defy most clothing stores by still finding satin underwear large enough to slip into. Now imagine how large that would look if they pulled it across end to end!


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 10, 2009)

Mini said:


> Dude, if the girl's even THERE I'm basically sold.



Why can't I quit you?


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 11, 2009)

If she leaves a bit to the imagination I can take it from there, after all sometimes certain clothing worn in certain ways can be better than lingerie.
Rollhandler


----------



## Shosh (Sep 11, 2009)

What do FA'S think of granny undies? I hate them and would not wear them. Just wondering.
I would imagine nice looking underwear or lingerie would be the preference of most men. Just guessing.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, this thread has really furthered my insite into my Fa bretheren and sletherin. 
I think My gf looks beautiful both clothed and naked. She also plays a mean game of gin and drives carefully, both of which i appreciate also. :wubu:

For the sake of all that is good.. really.. what is this telling us about the Fa psychy? Is this a thread about being supportive of other Fas in the community?
Nope, its another thread about how best to wank over big women. Is this us? Is this All of us? Is this what you imagined this forum to be about? A big giggly boys wank shed?

Do others agree that this is a question for the fat sexuality board??
At least tell me so that if not i can then make an informed choice never to come into the wank shed again.. its stinking me up!


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 11, 2009)

I think that the half-serious nature of most of the responses is kind of a clue to how seriously we take the thread. It's like how the "fedding" thread in the WB is still kicking. It's kind of magical when even the the subject line of a thread has typos.


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 11, 2009)

Actually, it probably should be in the Fat Sexuality board, but not every thread in the FA Forum needs to be about how erudite and high-minded we all are. There are a few too many "fish tale" posts in the forum as a whole that essentially have no other purpose than to say, usually awkwardly, 'I respec wimmen thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much'. There is a season, turn turn turn.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 11, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Actually, it probably should be in the Fat Sexuality board, but not every thread in the FA Forum needs to be about how erudite and high-minded we all are. There are a few too many "fish tale" posts in the forum as a whole that essentially have no other purpose than to say, usually awkwardly, 'I respec wimmen thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much'. There is a season, turn turn turn.



Nope, i dont think every thread had to be about how erudite and high minded we are because obviously the majority of us are not. Does it have to decend into objectification of bbws though? Clothed or non clothed?.. belly hangs or non belly hang? Does it even matter if they have a face? Personalities!? such a big deal, really?
It just feels like that picture of the apes turning into men but in reverse...
I'm just trying to work out if this is the direction the Fa board is taking, so i can stop reading it... because personally i think what is the point of having different boards if they all have the same content. Its boring.


----------



## 985WEST (Oct 6, 2009)

bbw_lover_86 said:


> Ok don't get me wrong, I love a naked ssbbw but what I mean is.... On so many pay sites I see these ssbbw's who are porn stars! Type in young ssbbw in google and your bombarded with these women giving blow jobs or getting there private parts out!
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because I'd love to see more sites like plump princess's site, where she's always covered but she looks so totally gorgeous that there is no need to get naked!
> 
> ...



I agree. And I would even go further and say I would like to see a site with these women where they do more photos/vids with their cloths on. Call me crazy but I think that is way more sexy than always being naked. Anything from jeans and a t-shirt to a nice dress or a business suit. To me that is much more of a sign of beauty, hell anyone can take their cloths off, even me (ha ha).
And just a side note, what is the deal with full figured women and shoes? They don't wear them very often. And they almost never wear any that I would call sexy. Guess you could say I have an anti foot fetish because feet kind of gross me out. But come on. I thought most women loved shoes. 
Last thing, I have to give props to all these women. Because you have way more guts and self confidence than I ever have. Peace ya'll!


----------



## Teleute (Oct 6, 2009)

985WEST, a lot of sexy shoes are not built in a way that works for large women. It isn't the most obvious thing, but a lot of women's feet get noticeably chubbier as the woman gains weight, and it changes how shoes fit. Things dig in above the toes or along the sides, and you can forget about strappy sandals. Also, if a woman is having problems with balance/mobility already, the last thing she wants is a heel - especially one that doesn't fit well. Some places do make shoes in wider sizes, but it can be a HUGE chore to go through store after store just to find a cute pair of shoes that fits properly. Even if a woman does happen to love shoes (I do, but I would hardly say it's "most women"... I think you've been fooled by Sex and the City or something ), the frustration of finding hundreds of adorable shoes that DON'T fit you can wear you down quick.


----------



## Samta (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not into the whole "porn" scene. I can handle it, but I don't prefer it. I wish I did see more sites where they were clothed, but enough to make it almosst pornographic. Either way is ok, but clothes on is better for me. Yeah, I'm different.


----------



## ClickFa (Oct 6, 2009)

BBWs...
Naked? Great!
Bra & panties? Great too!
Garters & hose? Pantyhose? Not really.
OB/GYN pix? Hardcore? Not for me at all.

Other than the preference for SSBBW, I'm pretty conservative...


----------



## 985WEST (Oct 7, 2009)

Teleute said:


> 985WEST, a lot of sexy shoes are not built in a way that works for large women. It isn't the most obvious thing, but a lot of women's feet get noticeably chubbier as the woman gains weight, and it changes how shoes fit. Things dig in above the toes or along the sides, and you can forget about strappy sandals. Also, if a woman is having problems with balance/mobility already, the last thing she wants is a heel - especially one that doesn't fit well. Some places do make shoes in wider sizes, but it can be a HUGE chore to go through store after store just to find a cute pair of shoes that fits properly. Even if a woman does happen to love shoes (I do, but I would hardly say it's "most women"... I think you've been fooled by Sex and the City or something ), the frustration of finding hundreds of adorable shoes that DON'T fit you can wear you down quick.



Sorry, I never thought of it that way. Thanks for your response Teleute.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 7, 2009)

985WEST said:


> Sorry, I never thought of it that way. Thanks for your response Teleute.



No need to apologize, I know it's not something people realize if they don't have to deal with it... just thought I'd let you know


----------



## pudgy (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, for porn, I definitely prefer leaving something to imagination. I feel like the mind can beautiful the "under-parts" much more than pixels on a screen can.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Oct 19, 2009)

Naked is great, but yeah, when it comes to pics and whatnot, clothing can be great. Besides the whole "leaving something to the imagination" factor, there's also just seeing how it fits a bigger girl, and many of the models pull it off wonderfully.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the lingerie shots, it's nice to see their taste in knickers and whatnot. It shows good attention to detail.


----------



## lostjacket (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm pretty much in favor of both.

That's just me though.


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish i knew where to find picture's, I Love Looking at Naked SSBBW's


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 23, 2009)

so no one else wants to see ssbbw's in 3 piece pink herringbone suits with squirt guns in their hands and civil war hats on their heads?

come on, who's with me *raises hand* anyone?


----------



## robovski (Oct 24, 2009)

ClickFa said:


> BBWs...
> Naked? Great!
> Bra & panties? Great too!
> Garters & hose? Pantyhose? Not really.
> ...



This is basically me (you have great taste BTW). I'm generally not interested in the 'pink' as I'd rather let that be down to my mind.


----------



## andyk (Oct 24, 2009)

YES!! It's the clothes that emphasise the fatness, n'est-ce pas? That's why God created elastic. (Googling "BBW" only gets you porn sites, and I suggest that's not why most of us are here)


----------



## fasub (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutely!, love sexily clothed images, and the sight of certain types of "old school" undergarments on a ssbbw triggers something akin to Vesuvius/Krakatoa

Can you say _FETISH!!_


----------



## 985WEST (Oct 27, 2009)

bbw lover 86,
You should put this whole tred on the pay-site bbw board (so those that run the sites can see what some of us would like to see.)


----------



## home (Oct 27, 2009)

I love to see women, not just BBW's or SSBBW's. But women in a tight black top and the tight black bottom. Something tight and a top cover and bottom cover. I could go for a nice looking chick in the whole Dominatrix dressed setup. OR just something tight. Lycra, vinyl, cotton. But tight. Or just a really nice t-shirt. With jean shorts. Drool. Drool!! A beautiful woman in tight jean shorts. And when she sits down her legs look bigger and more beautiful!!! DROOL!!! And just the right kind of top to show off her luscious tits!! Drool!!! Or the black cotton, or Vinyl or lycra, or LATEX TOP!!! A tight top and tight bottom cover. Showing off the nice luscious bottom. And the belly showing!!! DROOL!!! Or the nice tight cotton black outfit. Nice and tight, Lycra, Vinyl or cotton!!! Just covering the body and leaving enough to the imagination!!! DROOL!!! Or that Dominatrix outfit on a woman with a great figure!!! DROOL!!!!!! Lick!!! Sorry, just licking my lips thinking about it. Later, Home.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 12, 2009)

No fan of porn. Women in underwear, tops... yeah, that's so much sexier. Nothing against naked women, but when seeing models I prefer them with a bit clothes. Weird, but thank God, I am not alone.


----------

